

Improve your jQuery - evo_9
http://www.tvidesign.co.uk/blog/improve-your-jquery-25-excellent-tips.aspx
Doing some research for a new project and found this excellent jquery tip article.
======
GrandMasterBirt
10\. Use chaining properly

Initial reaction: "Boo, you suck". It's called local variables. I've found
chaining can sometimes lead to bad readability of code. Chaining is good when
doing things like setting multiple attributes or .click(function(){}).click()

There has to be a line drawn somewhere

It is of course missing at least one:

"Never do in jquery what your browser can do internally"

How many of you have ever done this?

$.post(...., function(data){

    
    
      var d = $(data);
    
      d.click();
    
      $(..., d).doSomething();
    
      applyHandlers(d /*context*/);
    
      $("content").append(d);
    

});

Yes well the above is TERRIBLE coding. Because d is now parsed, built, and
stored by jquery... in the javascript space. If you were to do the following:

{

    
    
       $("#content").append(d);
    
       var d = $("#d'sId");
    
       // do rest of work
    

}

You would make your code 1) faster, and 2) use less memory in the javascript
space. Thus large ajax requests process much faster. Thus don't do in jquery
what your browser can do natively, like build and store dom.

